# Gentoo ja talviaika

## Hateman

Morjens,

Osaisikohan joku noheva gentoo guru kertoa miten saisin tuon kesä/talviajan kohdalleen.

Olen koittanut tuon asennusohjeen mukaan sitä laittaa mutta kuitenkin tuo kello on tunnin edellä. Esimerkikis tätä olen koittanut tutkia .http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fi/guide-localization.xml?style=printable

Biosissa aika näyttää olevan tunnin jäljessä. Eli nyt kun kello on 12:45 niin bios näyttää 11:45 ja gentoossa 13:45

Mikäli tuota aikaa muuttaa biosissa niin järjestelmään boottamisen jälkeen se on taas samassa tilassa.

Olen tehnyt tällätavalla /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Helsinki /etc/localtime lisäksi asettanut tuon conf.d/clock Europe/Helsinki

Olisi tärkeää saada tuo aika kohdalleen, koska muuten nuo dvb-t nauhoitukset menevät ihan metsään.

Kiitoksia jo etukäteen avusta.

----------

## Make

Katsos toi threadi läpi https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-543052.html.

  -- Markku

----------

